# (THE VID WAS REMOVED not the post sorry)



## sunny91 (May 22, 2005)

bye,

in this post it was a vid where someone jump over the windows.
maybe 2 ou 3 floor.

i have removed the file.. excuse to not remove the post.

bye sun


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 6, 2005)

¿Qué arriba? 

Hva opp? 

Che su? 

Auf was? 

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Hmm yeah what was an idiot thing to do.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree, not bothering to attach a vid clip or a pic is pretty idiotic....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeap lets say..... Insert Foot in Mouth..... NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 6, 2005)

i wonder if that's what he meant


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Maybe. Now that you think about it if that was the case then it is quite funny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Indeed, something simple like this has reduced me to hysterics


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah but small things allways amuse you!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Its why I love lanc so much 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

I would not know how small Lanc is you sick bastard!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 6, 2005)

Me neither, there are no measurements small enough


----------



## plan_D (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm quite amazed that such a pointless thread has caused so much conversation. It was quite amusing though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeap that it is that it is.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2005)

I was gonna delete this thread.... But now I wont......

HERES a video clip for Sunny's "Idiot thing we do" thread......

********WARNING**********
The following clip is a man getting beaten to death by a bull in Pamplona..... Theres some slight blood, but VERY Brutal......

******Dont watch if this bothers u**********


----------



## Maestro (Jul 8, 2005)

Erhg !

I think this if from the festival in Spain where they let bulls go freely in the streets, eh ?

Even if that's a festival, that's not very bright. Man ! They are wild animals. Don't leave them in the streets with a bunch of morons running in front of them.

It's like if I entered the lions' cage, locked the door and started running around with a steak in my pockets.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, messed that dude up! Well, I always remember the old saying; "Mess with the bull, get the horn". This is living proof that my step-dad was right.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

3 guys from my company went to the Running of the Bulls this weekend. They are supposed to get back tomorrow, will have to ask them how it went.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 10, 2005)

I went back in 1993, and smacked a bull right on the ass.. It was great, right up until I slipped and fell down, breaking my wrist.... My trip to Pamplona was ruined after that....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

I bet, you are lucky another bull did not come up and get you. Today over 90 people were hurt in the runnings.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

must have made for an interesting discussion with the doc. though.....


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Not really - it would have gone like this; 

"What happened to you?" 

"Got hit by a bull"

"How did you manage that?"

"I didn't get out of the way of it"

"Well that was silly - let's see what's wrong..."


See, not interesting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2005)

LOL


----------

